# Can you make chamomile powder?



## jmullican6 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have dried chamomile flowers and was wondering if I could use them to grind into chamomile powder.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 25, 2014)

you probably could but I infuse OO with camomile flowers for soaps and with high oleic sunflower oil for lotions 
I am not sure you get all benefits of this wonder flower with powdered version


----------



## jmullican6 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have infused olive oil with the flowers, but I'm wanting to use it as a natural colorant.  I was hoping I wouldn't have to order the powder since I have all these dried flowers.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 25, 2014)

Just try it with a small amount.  What's the worst that could happen?  If they are dry, they will powder.  Whether or not they will do what you want them to as a powder I don't know.


----------

